# Cat whisperer in UK?



## gabriel (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you know any cat whisperers in the UK? What are the costs?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I did a little online searching. The best I could come up with is to learn the art yourself. The first thing to learn is respect your cat and it's wishes. (A personal example was when I was friends with an outside stray. He would most times enjoy my petting, but occasionally would turn his head to my hand and open his mouth as if to bite. I would then stop petting and leave, theerby respecting his wishes.)

Amazon apparently has a book on the subject. I searched, "how to become a cat whisperer' and 'becoming a cat whisperer'.

Just think how much more satisfying it would be to understand your cat and have it understand you.

What do you expect from a cat whisperer?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I know of one (through my vet) based in Norfolk.


----------



## gabriel (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for replies. 

jusjim, I am really struggling to socialize my cat with a new dog... She just hates him, even though the dog doesn't do anything to her, doesn't even bark. I tried all the tips on introducing both pets but nothing works. I give her as much attention as ever. She hisses, growls at him, doesn't even approach him. Basically, she is living upstairs now, because I made it a dog free zone there. 

Abbie, thanks but i think it is a bit too far.. I live in Wales.


----------

